# ATI x1650 PRO



## Ninja (Mar 14, 2007)

So just traded out my ATI 9800 PRO 128 MB for this ATI x1650 PRO 512 MB card.  I ran ATI Tool 0.26 and it reads the core at 600.75 and the memory at 796.50.  The default profile reads at 601.00 / 400.00.  Does this mean the card came overclocked?  I haven't touched anything so far, although i did try to set it to the default only to have it show a bright neon green screen as soon as i clicked the default button.  Had to put the computer into sleep mode and then wake it in order to get rid of it.  When i try to set it manually to the default profile and click SET i get a screen with vertical purple bars.  What's the deal here?  Been trying to troubleshoot this because i'm getting black screens when playing a game and it's pissing me off.


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ninja said:


> So just traded out my ATI 9800 PRO 128 MB for this ATI x1650 PRO 512 MB card.  I ran ATI Tool 0.26 and it reads the core at 600.75 and the memory at 796.50.  The default profile reads at 601.00 / 400.00.  Does this mean the card came overclocked?  I haven't touched anything so far, although i did try to set it to the default only to have it show a bright neon green screen as soon as i clicked the default button.  Had to put the computer into sleep mode and then wake it in order to get rid of it.  When i try to set it manually to the default profile and click SET i get a screen with vertical purple bars.  What's the deal here?  Been trying to troubleshoot this because i'm getting black screens when playing a game and it's pissing me off.



Use driver cleaner to remove all ati drivers
do a "search" to make sure they are all gone,(if not delete from search results).
Defragment HDD.
Reboot and reload current driver set from ATI.com.


----------



## Ninja (Mar 14, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Use driver cleaner to remove all ati drivers
> do a "search" to make sure they are all gone,(if not delete from search results).
> Defragment HDD.
> Reboot and reload current driver set from ATI.com.



I did all that when i first installed the card.


----------



## BlueSinquel (Apr 5, 2007)

I had the same problem, but I managed to overclock the core anyway. In the 'settings' and then the tab 'X1000 overclocking' set 'enable finer clock step granularity' on. However, when I overclock the memory it still gives a nice green screen and I have to reset the pc. I have a Asus X1650pro 256mb agp and the standard factory set clock speeds are 594mhz core and 783mhz memory.


----------

